# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  .:. درس : Sideway Lines .:.

## عبير الجنان

السلامـ عليكمـ ,,
كيف الحال ,, ؟
من زمـان ما وضعت درس ,, لأن حبيت يكون الدرس من إعدادي ومن بنـات أفكاري الفوتوشوبيه ,,
يعني هذا الدرس هو عباره من تأليفي من الألف إلى الياء ,,
يعني الفكره والعمل والتنفيذ مني ,,
وأتمنى يعجبكمـ ,,


التصميمـ بالحجمـ الأصلي ,,

توقيع عملته لأحد الأشخاص في أحد المنتديات,,

منتـظرة إبداعاتكمـ ,,

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*وااااااااااااو درس حلو*

*الله يعطيك لعافيه*

*ان شاء الله نصير فنانين في الفتوشوب مثلك*

*تحياتي*

----------

